# Japanese Surrender 1945



## Newman (Jul 16, 2012)

This film is believed to have never been seen before only shots of the
surrender were known. If you are a history buff this is a must see.
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=vcnH_kF1zXc&feature=player_embedded

Regards
Bill


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice video link saw it this morning, many thanks 
Off to sunny scotland this morning well in about ten minutes so will comment further on my return, regrads


----------

